# Auntie's Gender Hope...UPDATE--GENDER REVEALED



## JViti

Hey all. I have been TTC for 4 years with baby #2. My first child is a boy. I was 18 when I got pregnant, and when I found out it was a boy, I cried. Bawled my eyes out right there in the ultrasound room. Then right after the appt, we went to do our baby registry and hubbie had to do most of it because I was in the girls clothing section, crying. Needless to say, I love my little boy and couldnt imagine him being anything else...

BUT...

My SIL is pregnant. I am going to be doing IVF and I am HOPING AND PRAYING that if I get pregnant, that its a girl. My SIL is 12 weeks and will be finding out what shes having soon. I am begging and pleading with any higher power listening that she has a boy. This may sound selfish but...

I want the girl. She already has the pregnancy that I wanted...I'll be damned if she gets my girl too. She has a little boy already, and I have a boy. So the little girl will be spoiled and everyone will be smitten with her. At the risk of sounding selfish, I want to have the spoiled baby. I wnt the baby that everyone gushes over. I wnt the pretty pink dresses. I am hoping that she has a boy, and that when my IVF comes in the next couple months, that I have the girl. Is this bad?????


----------



## Darlin65

Totally understand. I don't get along with sil very well. We are always clashing and I feel like she always steals my thunder. Well after announcing her pregnancy at my bachelorette party after my mc we find out it's a girl to boot! Now I am stuck with another boy. This pregnancy has been awful (not just because of gender) and I am just over it.


----------



## motherofboys

My bestfriend is pregnant with her second child, she already has a daughter and has been quite open with me about wanting a boy. I am praying she gets a boy, mostly for her own sake, I love her enough to want her to be happy and have what she wants. But also because since she had her daughter I have had 2 more boys, bringing the total to 4 boys. And experienced my first round of gender disappointment.
When she had her daughter I bought her the pretty pink presents and although happy with boys I stood and day dreamed about 'one day' buying that for myself. This time, after experiencing gender disappointment and still desperately wanting a girl but not knowing if I will ever get her, I would probably be stood in the girls section sobbing my eyes out. 
DS4 took 2.5 years to conceive. She fell pregnant first try (again)
My niece is 21, and while I was TTC DS4 she had a pregnancy scare. I was so jealous at the idea she could have been pregnant by accident, and convinced that she would get a girl.
Although neither situation is exactly like your's I can kind of understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Reno

I have two sisters, one with two girls and one with two boys. I'm expecting DS2, and my sis with the boys has just got her BFP!! I am sure she will be announcing team pink! My brother has one boy, and they are TTC#2 and I can see them having a girl too! I am so excited for DS2 now, but if they both get girls and my 3rd is a boy I will probably be upset!


----------



## cooch

I've done the exact same thing jviti. However you need to put the positive thinking spin into it. If you pray/keep repeating that she has a healthy boy and you have the next girl born to the family, it might work better ? Give it a go xx


----------



## JViti

Well....Thank the EFFING Lord!!! Its a boy!!! My mind is so much more ease!! I am still TTC and I am waiting for the insurance to either accept or deny my IVF.


----------



## MrsM17

Well this is exactly my story but my SIL is having a girl :cry:

Its her first. She annoyed me over xmas saying she wanted a girl and didnt want a boy. She was having to be calmed down by her hubby as she had the same craving as me! Her hubby reassured her saying 'it is what it is already' blah blah...

anyway she got her girl.

My other sil is preg now too. Jury is still out on the sex... x


----------

